# RIP Gunny



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

R. Lee Ermey has died at 74. Private Pyle is unlikely to mourn him.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the most transformative roles in cinema.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

He was entertaining.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

RIP Mr Ermey. I think it was seeing that film that put me off ever joining the army.


----------

